# Tupperdor Alternatives to Sistema Klip It?



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I've been buying the Sistema Klip It containers and Cedar Trays from Amazon ever since I read how that combo fits perfectly together. 
(Links: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00284AG5U/ and https://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Cedar-Tray-HUMI-TRAY-Cigar/dp/B00B9234HE)

PS: Don't buy those trays for $24; they're usually half that.

*However, I've had a couple of the Sistema's plastic "hinge clips" break lately, so I'm wondering what other combos my fellow Puffers use for Tupperdors.

What containers have you found that are durable, seal well, and fit your collection?
*


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> PS: Don't by those trays for $24; they're usually half that.
> 
> [/B]


Saw that this morning. I bought two for $4 less that just arrived yesterday. They're nice but, come on.....


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Total price: $60.47

Have to figure its going to happen when this is the most frequent things bought together. Someone is doing a little price gouging and will probably suffer from it.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

The Target store near me had a clear plastic box with gasketing and decent latches.

That box worked great for a couple of months before I graduated to an Igloo, then up to an Aristocrat.

Target : Expect More. Pay Less.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

I use Sistema for now, but if I had more space I would go with Ziploc WeatherShield 44 Quart Storage Box $22.47 on A-zon. No issues with clips yet, but I'm probably very careful with them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

RubberMaid.....2.5 gallon size that holds 200 Toro size for $10......they stack great and hold RH like a pimp holds his employees.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I use Sistema for now, but if I had more space I would go with Ziploc WeatherShield 44 Quart Storage Box $22.47 on A-zon. No issues with clips yet, but I'm probably very careful with them.


The first one that broke may have been a fluke, but now I have second one that broke, so I'm looking for alternatives. It's not the blue latch, but rather the clear tab/ear/hook for the latches that breaks.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Cigary said:


> RubberMaid.....2.5 gallon size that holds 200 Toro size for $10......they stack great and hold RH like a pimp holds his employees.


Is it the Rubbermaid "Lock-Its"?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Is it the Rubbermaid "Lock-Its"?


That's what i use and they seal up great.. also have the systemas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I have four of these and they're awesome. Each holds roughly 30-40 cigars. However, they won't fit your trays.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KHRXA8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 10Bears (Jan 5, 2017)

The BOTL formally known as Kel.

I use the Rubbermaid brilliance containers. I put a boveda in the bottom then a 1/8 inch thick piece of cedar (with slits cut in) on top of that. Then the cigars. They're not very big but they work for what I'm using them for. Also if you slide a little cling-wrap or cellophane in the locks, makes them just about airtight.


----------



## Lycus (Nov 6, 2014)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've been buying the Sistema Klip It containers and Cedar Trays from Amazon ever since I read how that combo fits perfectly together.
> (Links: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00284AG5U/ and https://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Cedar-Tray-HUMI-TRAY-Cigar/dp/B00B9234HE)
> 
> PS: Don't by those trays for $24; they're usually half that.
> ...


I purchased a few of these from Walmart.. $11 a piece and they have a rubber gasket for a seal. Cedar on the bottom and a boveda pack...









Sent from my ENERGY X using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

Sterilite - 1933: 32 Quart Gasket Box
I have only had them a month or so. Latches seem solid, but you can look at the pics and decide for yourself. They seem to hold humidity pretty well. 
They are 32 quart and pretty rectangular which I like.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Lycus said:


> I purchased a few of these from Walmart.. $11 a piece and they have a rubber gasket for a seal. Cedar on the bottom and a boveda pack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I use to recharge my Bovedas - you can hear the "Swoosh" when you open or close those babies. I wish they made those in a larger size.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

fyi the clips seem solid to me


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Right now I use Sterilite. Not sure the size, but each will hold 3 layers if 12-14 sticks depending on what you put in. Also, plenty wide enough for Churchills. All 4 sides lock and the lid has a purge valve. Extremely tight latches and a thick silicone gasket. Think I paid $6 a piece at DG. I prefer this size to the larger ones because I'm in them all the time and it's easier to dig through 3 layers of cigars vs 6. Also, RH rebound is much quicker. These are great for quarantine boxes, brand/wrapper specific, seperated CCs, or any other organizational OCDs one may have (like me). I toss in extra cedar dividers from my other humi's and SC strips along with a small hygro/thermo and KL ball.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Go to The Container Store website.

Click on Kitchen / Food Storage

There's a few alternatives in there. And the Systema is $11

You can also click on Storage / Garage Storage Boxes / Clear Weathertight Totes

The only problem with the larger totes is you need to figure out how to keep the temperature down.


----------



## 10Bears (Jan 5, 2017)

Lycus said:


> I purchased a few of these from Walmart.. $11 a piece and they have a rubber gasket for a seal. Cedar on the bottom and a boveda pack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to the pictures.:grin2: I have slits cut into my cedar like tray bottoms and the Boveda under it. If you see in the locks there is a hole that a peg from the lock fits into when they're closed slip a piece of cello/cling-wrap in there and presto, air tight. This one looks like the 9.6 cup. They make a 3.2 cup and a 4.7 cup. The 1.3 and the .5 cup are too small to do anything with. The 1.3 might hold a Liga flying pig or 2. Rubbermaid Brilliance Food Storage Containers | Rubbermaid You can get these at wally world or Azon.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I use Ziplocs. They are pretty much clear, have blue weather strips and the newer ones have 6 clips. I buy quite large tupperdor to fit many boxes with 4 Bovedas thrown in a hygrometer/thermometer tossed in. 

I have 3 smaller that fit about 6 boxes and 2 that fit so much more that are probably 150% larger. They all seal up nicely and have lasted quite sometime. I bought at Target and at Walmart. Never spent more than $14 total. They don't stink like the the sistema did at first. I had one and needed a serious baking soda paste scrub and sit. 

One of my smaller Ziplocs have the cedar trays as does one of the larger for 5ers, loose sticks and 3 pack habanos. 

I always toss spare sheets of Spanish cedar in all the tupperdors. It can't hurt. 

Ziploc and Rubbermaid know what they are doing. 

When I travel I always use Ziploc freezer bags around any box. 

They have been fighting things like the stench of freezer burn and such for a long time. 

I do wonder what the use of PG/DW solution has on any plastic, but if it's good grade it's probably chemical resistant as well. We use some Ziploc containers to marinate meat and there is always some form of acid and ethanol in all of those marinades. 

I get rather using Amazon over stocking Wally World or other crazed places of retail though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is a picture of what I've been experiencing.


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

+1 on the Ziploc w/weather shield. Holds RH great, cheap, sturdy, almost scent free, and see-through. Fits the bill perfectly for me.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Costa (Dec 17, 2016)

awk6898 said:


> +1 on the Ziploc w/weather shield. Holds RH great, cheap, sturdy, almost scent free, and see-through. Fits the bill perfectly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I've been using - they are tremendous and built really sturdy and stack tight.


----------



## Tony Costa (Dec 17, 2016)

Curious though since I'm a newbie, but with warmer weather coming in, how do most of you store your tupperdores? I have mine in the basement and right now it's about 68. At what temp do you need to start worrying? Any ideas as to what to do when it gets above that point?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Is it the Rubbermaid "Lock-Its"?


That's the one!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tony Costa said:


> Curious though since I'm a newbie, but with warmer weather coming in, how do most of you store your tupperdores? I have mine in the basement and right now it's about 68. At what temp do you need to start worrying? Any ideas as to what to do when it gets above that point?


68 is perfect and you can store up to around 75 w/o issues. The reality is you want to keep from bouncing your numbers up and down...RH or temps.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

LeatherNeck said:


> Right now I use Sterilite. Not sure the size, but each will hold 3 layers if 12-14 sticks depending on what you put in. Also, plenty wide enough for Churchills. All 4 sides lock and the lid has a purge valve. Extremely tight latches and a thick silicone gasket. Think I paid $6 a piece at DG. I prefer this size to the larger ones because I'm in them all the time and it's easier to dig through 3 layers of cigars vs 6. Also, RH rebound is much quicker. These are great for quarantine boxes, brand/wrapper specific, seperated CCs, or any other organizational OCDs one may have (like me). I toss in extra cedar dividers from my other humi's and SC strips along with a small hygro/thermo and KL ball.


+1 to this ^^^ Like $6 at the Dollar Stores around here as well. Stack well and seal great, but check at the store. I have found a couple that don't snap on one side, luckily before I hit the checkout.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought this at storables for my boxes and it works Great!! Bought on sale at the store for $8.95. I use 11oz of 65% HF beads. It stays did on 65 for over a month now.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice box. Damn, they charged an additional $4 per to ship just because it's oversized? You paid as much in shipping as the item cost. Lol


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Tony Costa said:


> Exactly what I've been using - they are tremendous and built really sturdy and stack tight.


These are the ones. Now using 6 different clips. Inexpensive and great for storing a large amount of boxes or trays. Last trip to Wally World there was only one left. I snagged it. I really hope they are not discontinuing them as the are perfect to carry from one place to another.

I put my boxes in the basement during Summers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice box. Damn, they charged an additional $4 per to ship just because it's oversized? You paid as much in shipping as the item cost. Lol


Yes if you order it online I guess they do. I bought it in the store on sale for $8.95 plus no tax here in Oregon and the store is only 8 blocks away from where I live. :smile2:


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Realizing that I have little to no space in the handful of humidors that I already have - I've decided to join the rest of you with a tupperdor.

In particular - I'm taking *Cigary*'s advice (he had me at pimp) with the Rubbermaid Lock-It's...In a few days I'll be getting a box of Punch Gran Puro Nicaraguans so they'll have a nice new home to rest in...The 2.5 gallon container leads me to believe I could easily fit another box without any issues :smile2:


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Make sure they are airtight. 
Mine were not and I paid a price for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a Klip-It and a couple other random ones. I think that just about any container with the latches and a gasket would work just fine.


----------



## n0tja_actual (Jun 25, 2017)

Cigary said:


> RubberMaid.....2.5 gallon size that holds 200 Toro size for $10......they stack great and hold RH like a pimp holds his employees.


Like a pimp holds employees! LOL! I will probably start using that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Been using two of these to store my boxes in cigarobsession made a video recommending it. Has worked flawlessly for me. IRIS 74 Quart WEATHERTIGHT Storage Box, Clear https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PKNWVZY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_NbfuzbAVHVH1F


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Was at Wally World today notice Serelite has some new stuf with rubber seals that look like they would be great for Cigar storage. Very reasonable user $7.00/.


----------

